# Lake Tuggeranong closed



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ2nNkEAAC5fgAASYOdEACg0FAA/7//gMAEVqbEU/SFN6Kep6ZTE9QY0hoHqETKn5NNGpMhoaA09R6gA1U/0SZohM00QAGhoAgDAQDbz+fj6O1sDSXfOeaFVqTM6GNTaKBuNpOmid1GBlyFspDF2UE2tfym3vFajHYSL1DOqUGVpnrqqybuK579FOkVY3uwCummRG06k+SSKB2pFI7cHM9O8azEnaBr18c6ewz40pKBHW+Myikqu3FjZCRnIlkL8H4GNFuBMPAmEzcMLI7mcYGqa0LToRlKiiqEMIYg0cmKBGMkleiM9GIcYAJcLi8A2oa4xeLL9dTbCLRcYuOJZX3YCUYKV/ydAkIG7EoEuoow3oUFWr6eG3HKNVHVHP0HBa4JMQEEx/i7kinChIBtObII=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

oh damn! I hate loosing tackle to carp! if i catch one on Sunday with your lure I will gladly hand it back


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW2a8wgAADhfgAAScOOCkjDkHIo/7/6gMADiwRNGhT00NRoZBg0EeUYmg1U9T2oyaGibSYATQwTNEwlU2SZGp6hmiANBoNAAIGZ4YRnnvwVlY1JXQgQa57pgMsSfwjNvg1Pk59uLllNpPShzUAoJRcSXLo1vxZvJbkwTmSFVOmeXNYLGIPgAoMAifTF6/SrRq1BCbFdqOuyhA9xUymeYTNA4RnGRKCBmPuMQKRGHfpHMEk0mmSWgeAWv/4YITkHDHN2UsJWhjsLHQixaTbKRZOPGCwtUrcIhFi3pQFkElMp5rWCMy4imBgWwHl/t0y4URR9TflSPaxdSCg0a1oRSmf7+ErkhQCjoKfxdyRThQkG2a8wg


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

oh how tempting! tomorrow morning is my morning with Andy, but if i can, I should be able to make it for at least an hour, where are you launching from? I might just come for the paddle........or I might not be allowed out.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good spot, have you got some deep divers? I know where you go for redfin, but that rock wall with all the willow trees has always produced decent fish, I have done it from the bank, not yet from a yak.

PM me your mobile please......I will put it in my phone for future referance......if you have Dereks pass that on too! (popped into his shop today for a coffee).

I am pretty keen, but wife is out at the moment so will not get permission anytime soon........


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Might see you on the water ... It would b nice to meet some guys from AKFF.

5 am hmm my eyes might just be opening.

Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWesyirMAABDfgAASQKcAEACiUQA/55+gIABqGqeU9Q0A0MTI0xAim1MI00wnqGTTQxCCHHe9UHOyBfUMQpc9snKbWwY9msnkwhFYlPmaJ6cmj65deiU0L2TNgPrBeeA7DMxGeCDqsjG+QeQYnRw1fi7kinChIdZlFWY=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> Might see you on the water ... It would b nice to meet some guys from AKFF.
> 
> 5 am hmm my eyes might just be opening.
> 
> Victor


Hi Victor..........always keen for a paddle mate, where about do you live? I am in Giralang so no easy launch like Red has.........I will be doing the carp comp from the bank (Maccas rock wall)........i like to fish Molonglo river (hunting 1st cod).....we had a good trip out to Googong last weekend, best effort was a 30cm redfin, but a great paddle and I met Red and Paffoh for the first time........I would be keen for another go at Googong, but this time with 4lb instead of 10lb (poor redfin).

Ash


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Bugger lost my reply ....

Ho Red / Ash,

I live in Griffith and usually paddle LBG / Molongo and Googong. I am also catching the elusive cod, plenty of redfin in the bag and one yellowbelly but not much luck with carp.

A trip to Googong sounds good ... I was hoping for a Sunday paddle but that depends on my better half.

Hope to see you on the water tomorrow ...

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> Bugger lost my reply ....
> 
> Ho Red / Ash,
> 
> ...


Your my new idol, got a cod! you must tell me where, how, what time of day etc etc.......I am still hunting my first and am so keen i bought a yak to do it!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I should have said ... trying to catch the elusive cod.

Me zero cod laughing ... but who's counting

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> I should have said ... trying to catch the elusive cod.
> 
> Me zero cod laughing ... but who's counting
> 
> Victor


ah well, like me then......I have had good advice given that the Molonglo is gold for cod........pitty the conditions around Canberra (fires and drought) have really turned the fish off this season.......your welcome to join me anytime in the molonglo for some cod hunting.....I have started to drop a Bardi grub to 6meters (molonglo in 7 meters deep) and drift while casting lures at the snags etc.......well, truth be told, only done that once, but it is the plan of attack.........I tend (or will) to launch around 7:30pm weeknights as it is a good tim for me.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> I should have said ... trying to catch the elusive cod.
> 
> Me zero cod laughing ... but who's counting
> 
> Victor


ah well, like me then......I have had good advice given that the Molonglo is gold for cod........pitty the conditions around Canberra (fires and drought) have really turned the fish off this season.......your welcome to join me anytime in the molonglo for some cod hunting.....I have started to drop a Bardi grub to 6meters (molonglo in 7 meters deep) and drift while casting lures at the snags etc.......well, truth be told, only done that once, but it is the plan of attack.........I tend (or will) to launch around 7:30pm weeknights as it is a good tim for me.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I hear the there are a few cod around black mountain. Molonglo river there should be plenty yellowbelly but all I catch is redfin.

should catch up one night, Wednesdays are out for me.

Victor


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Just a quick bit of info for any Canberra yakkers - Lake Tuggeranong has been officially closed today by environment ACT, due to extremely high concentrations of blue-green algae.
> 
> I went for a paddle at lunch-time, and can confirm that it's pretty much everywhere. (Though, it didn't seem to affect the carp... one of which nearly stole my sx40 melbourne tiger special!).
> 
> Red.


Thats a big 10-4 lil buddy, previous weekend it was looking pretty gross but the recent spate of hot weather would have caused some huge algae blooms, keep pets away from waters edge and keep a look out on LBG for even the smallest amount ( will report the position straight away! ).

With this algae even some water off your fishing line onto your fingers and then into your mouth ingesting food / drink / smoke can be very very dangerous, please take care im sure that we can find otherways to 'Flush' our system...

Did they cancel the great Carp catch?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

